# Lifestyles & Discussion > Science & Technology >  My genetic heritage

## Acala

So, I submitted a tissue sample to this:

https://genographic.nationalgeographic.com/

It is a gene-mapping project.

There were a couple surprising results.  The first surprising result was that I have 2% American Indian dna.  That actually accords with family history about a distant ancestor being kidnapped by native americans, raised in the tribe, and giving birth to a child by a native father, only to return to Colonial society and become one of my forefathers.  I was surprsed to find that it wasn't just a story.

The 4% neanderthal dna, although cool, was to be expected for a non-African.

But the BIG surprise was the 4% Denisovan dna.  They admit this is the most experimental of the results.  But if true, it is really strange.  So far Denisovan dna shows up only in small pockets in South East Asia in primitive tribal people.  My immediate ancestors are all European - Swedish, Dutch, French, etc.  So from whence came the Melanesian blood?  Which of my European ancestor married an Australian aborigine?

Very curious . . .

----------


## dannno

How much was it?

----------


## pcosmar

> Very curious . . .


Not really.

Genesis 11 



> 11 Now the whole world had one language and a common speech. 2 As people moved eastward,[a] they found a plain in Shinar[b] and settled there.
> 
> 3 They said to each other, Come, lets make bricks and bake them thoroughly. They used brick instead of stone, and tar for mortar. 4 Then they said, Come, let us build ourselves a city, with a tower that reaches to the heavens, so that we may make a name for ourselves; otherwise we will be scattered over the face of the whole earth.
> 
> 5 But the Lord came down to see the city and the tower the people were building. 6 The Lord said, If as one people speaking the same language they have begun to do this, then nothing they plan to do will be impossible for them. 7 Come, let us go down and confuse their language so they will not understand each other.
> 
> 8 So the Lord scattered them from there over all the earth, and they stopped building the city. 9 That is why it was called Babel[c]because there the Lord confused the language of the whole world. From there the Lord scattered them over the face of the whole earth.


The globalist agenda is to reverse this. One World Government.

----------


## donnay

"Off to the Federal DNA databank--thank you for your cooperation."

----------


## specsaregood

> How much was it?


says 200 bucks at the site.

----------


## specsaregood

./

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> The 4% neanderthal dna, although cool, was to be expected for a non-African.


That is interesting, considering how many scientists have said that there is no Neanderthal DNA in modern humans...

----------


## eduardo89

> "Off to the Federal DNA databank--thank you for your cooperation."


If they really cared about having your DNA they'd have it already.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> Not really.
> 
> Genesis 11 
> 
> 
> The globalist agenda is to reverse this. One World Government.


I'm suspicious that the Babel story is an allegory of some sort.  Linguists have been trying to find a "proto-world" language (that unknown language from which all other languages sprang) for many decades and aren't even close to proving such a thing existed.  Proto-Indo European, etc-yes, there's evidence for that.

----------


## Acala

> How much was it?


Yes, about $200.  You might look into 23andme before you decide.  You get different information.

----------


## Acala

> Could it be possible the denisovan is a remnant that came through the same ancestor as the native American?  Cuz didn't those folks travel through asia on the way to the Americas?


That's my best guess.

----------


## Danke

My sample was destroyed, and I was told to never contact them again.

----------


## Acala

> That is interesting, considering how many scientists have said that there is no Neanderthal DNA in modern humans...


Pretty much everyone in the world knows more than I about sequencing and interpreting fossil dna so I am in no position to argue.

----------


## BuddyRey

> If they really cared about having your DNA they'd have it already.


If you're under 35 or so, and were born at a hospital in the U.S., they already do.

----------


## Acala

> Not really.
> 
> Genesis 11


God seems a bit insecure and needy at times.

----------


## eduardo89

> My sample was destroyed, and I was told to never contact them again.


Next time only send a cheek swab like the brochure says.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Pretty much everyone in the world knows more than I about sequencing and interpreting fossil dna so I am in no position to argue.


It seems to be up in the air still, so I'm surprised that they have a category for it.

----------


## Acala

> It seems to be up in the air still, so I'm surprised that they have a category for it.


Although I don't know anything about fossil dna analysis, I think I can say this much: assuming that the analysis of the fossil record is correct that the range and time of **** sapiens and neanderthal overlapped, and knowing the nature of men, I think it is safe to say that cross-breeding happened.  I can't say what the results were.

----------


## compromise

Thanks for the link, I signed up just now. Seems pretty cool and I'd definitely like to see if I have any unexpected DNA (I highly doubt it, though).

----------


## eduardo89

I did a DNA test like this once. It said I have 40% sub-Saharan African ancestry, which was quite a shock to me.

----------


## pcosmar

> I'm suspicious that the Babel story is an allegory of some sort.  Linguists have been trying to find a "proto-world" language (that unknown language from which all other languages sprang) for many decades and aren't even close to proving such a thing existed.  Proto-Indo European, etc-yes, there's evidence for that.


Well aside from the Bible,, other cultures and religions share the story of the Flood,, and geological evidence exists.

Noah had three sons,, and their wives. I would suspect they all spoke the same language..
And all people are descendents of them.

----------


## Danke

> I did a DNA test like this once. It said I have 40% sub-Saharan African ancestry, which was quite a shock to me.


I believe it.

----------


## Uriah

> That is interesting, considering how many scientists have said that there is no Neanderthal DNA in modern humans...


Recent research over the last decade or so has been bringing some interesting things to light.

----------


## Carlybee

> I did a DNA test like this once. It said I have 40% sub-Saharan African ancestry, which was quite a shock to me.



You're Spanish right?  They did a lot of traveling. Also the Moors settled in around what is now Spain and Portugal though not sure if they were sub Saharan originally.

----------


## Uriah

A couple videos about our genetic heritage. I prefer the BBC film but both are good. The 1st film is part 1 of a 5 part series.

----------


## Uriah

> You're Spanish right?  They did a lot of traveling. Also the Moors settled in around what is now Spain and Portugal though not sure if they were sub Saharan originally.


Northern Africa mixed with southern Europe and sub-Saharan Africa no matter who the rulers were at any given time.

----------


## eduardo89

> You're Spanish right?  They did a lot of traveling. Also the Moors settled in around what is now Spain and Portugal though not sure if they were sub Saharan originally.


There is quite a high prevalence of sub-Saharan ancestry in Portugal. They had extensive colonies in Africa (Cape averGe, Mozambique, Angola) and they were very active in the slave trade, especially sending slaves to Brazil. 

I'm of Spanish origin, but northern Spanish which was never conquered by the Moors. Northern Spain is mostly Celtic and Visigothic in ethnic origin. 

I can actually trace my ancestry to the 12th century on my dad's side and the early 16th century on my mom's, which is pretty cool. Some of my family has been in Mexico since the early 1700s but the majority immigrated from Spain in the mid-1800s, apart from my great-grandfather who was Spanish and came to Mexico in the 1910s. When I did my DNA test I actually have 0% indigenous/native ancestry.

----------


## Uriah

^^^ That's pretty cool. 12th century is awesome. So far I've only gotten back to the mid 1600's on my dad's side and my aunt has gone back possibly to the early 1700's on my mom's side.

----------


## eduardo89

> ^^^ That's pretty cool. 12th century is awesome. So far I've only gotten back to the mid 1600's on my dad's side and my aunt has gone back possibly to the early 1700's on my mom's side.


My grandpa (dad's dad) was a genealogy addict. He spent decades researching our family tree as a hobby.

----------


## FindLiberty

Or, maybe just had sex with or was raped by, etc...


> ...ancestor _married_ an Australian aborigine...


.

----------


## Danke

> Next time only send a cheek swab like the brochure says.


It was a cheek swab.  Should I send something in from the other cheek?

----------


## Acala

> Or, maybe just had sex with or was raped by, etc....


Yes, although whatever happened, the offspring would have lived in Europe and gone on to reproduced there.

----------


## VIDEODROME

I'm really curious about this.  Is 23andMe a good company?  How long does it take?

----------


## Carlybee

> There is quite a high prevalence of sub-Saharan ancestry in Portugal. They had extensive colonies in Africa (Cape averGe, Mozambique, Angola) and they were very active in the slave trade, especially sending slaves to Brazil. 
> 
> I'm of Spanish origin, but northern Spanish which was never conquered by the Moors. Northern Spain is mostly Celtic and Visigothic in ethnic origin. 
> 
> I can actually trace my ancestry to the 12th century on my dad's side and the early 16th century on my mom's, which is pretty cool. Some of my family has been in Mexico since the early 1700s but the majority immigrated from Spain in the mid-1800s, apart from my great-grandfather who was Spanish and came to Mexico in the 1910s. When I did my DNA test I actually have 0% indigenous/native ancestry.


You're fortunate that all your history was preserved.  It is hard to trace back that far in Europe generally.  I can only get back to 17th century on my dad's side and then hit a wall because one of the repositories where a lot of the history was recorded was burned to the ground during one of the wars. At that point you have to start digging for bible and cemetery records, ship logs, etc.  A lot of name misspellings, and even incidences where ancestors changed their names for one reason or another.

----------


## VIDEODROME

I just roughly know my Mom's side goes back to Cork Co., Ireland and some British and my Dad's side is basically German.  There may also be some Native American in my Mom's side.  

I'm really curious if these DNA services can guess what parts of Europe my background might specifically be from.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> Well aside from the Bible,, other cultures and religions share the story of the Flood,, and geological evidence exists.
> *
> Noah had three sons,, and their wives. I would suspect they all spoke the same language..
> And all people are descendents of them.*


Problem with that argument is that there's currently no proof of a proto-world language-which all people would have spoken if that were exactly true.  It's easy to trace languages back to language families (i.e. English, Russian, and Spanish back to the Indo-European sub continent).  Tracing all the families back to a common ancestor is, as of now, impossible. (I assure you it would be done if so-linguists obsess over this kind of thing)

----------


## green73

> It was a cheek swab.  Should I send something in from the other cheek?


It was a dingleberry and a soiled kleenex and you know it.

----------


## green73

I'm pretty sure I'm a purebred Viking.

----------


## donnay

> If they really cared about having your DNA they'd have it already.



I don't think so.  They did however started getting dna from newborns mid-eighties.  The PKU test.  President Bush signed The Newborn Screening Saves Lives Act of 2007 (S.1858/H.R. 3825),  which by the stroke of a pen made it legal to take your child's blood and put it into a databank.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> I'm pretty sure I'm a purebred Viking.


why'z that, son?

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> It was a dingleberry and a soiled kleenex and you know it.


How tactful!

----------


## liberty2897

Watched an interesting documentary on netflix this weekend called 'cracking your genetic code'.  I think they mentioned a couple of these low-cost services where you can have your genetics analyzed.  I thought it was worth watching.

----------


## green73

> why'z that, son?


A scientist friend once looked at my DNA under an electron microscope. His lab tech later conveyed to me that he thought he saw a double helix chain of men in Viking dress. 

His lab burned to the ground shortly thereafter with him in it, so it's never been confirmed.

----------


## Carlybee

An interesting site to study haplogroups.  My family dna project says we are mostly Haplogroup R1b

http://www.roperld.com/YBiallelicHaplogroups.htm

----------


## eduardo89

> You're fortunate that all your history was preserved.  It is hard to trace back that far in Europe generally.  I can only get back to 17th century on my dad's side and then hit a wall because one of the repositories where a lot of the history was recorded was burned to the ground during one of the wars. At that point you have to start digging for bible and cemetery records, ship logs, etc.  A lot of name misspellings, and even incidences where ancestors changed their names for one reason or another.


Much of Spain was lucky to have been spared the vast majority of wars in Europe. The biggest loss of records was actually during the civil war in the 30s.

----------


## Carson

> Not really.
> 
> Genesis 11 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> ...



One time I remember reading through this part of the Bible and it sounded to me like the invention of the fired brick...

and the people, _"because there the Lord confused the language of the whole world. From there the Lord scattered them over the face of the whole earth."_ 

What it sounded to me like was the invention of the fired brick gave lots of people ideas on how they could be used. One guy may have thought of a dam. Another a silo and on and on. None of them understanding the other but all of them spread across the face of the earth with their new ideas.

----------


## RockEnds

So how did you like the genographic project?  I'm at 23andme and FTDNA.  Personally, I prefer 23andme, but the other site is good as well.  I'm trying to talk one of my sons into testing through geno 2.0.  I could do it myself, but then I would only get the mtDNA results.  They'll get their Y as well.  Their Y is R1b1b2a1a2c (M167) which is concentrated near Catalonia.  23andme shows both of them with significant Iberian autosomal DNA.  My ex-husband's (known?) ancestry doesn't reflect this at all, and um, I'm pretty sure there's a family skeleton just begging to fall out of the closet.    I'm partial to family skeletons, being one myself, lol.  

Do you get the STRs as well as the SNPs with geno?  Researching this is actually on my to do list for today.

----------


## Uriah

I've been interested in doing this type of test. But I could never justify the spending the money. I know one day I'll do it because my curiosity on this topic willforce me to. Also, the longer I wait, the better technology will be thus, giving me more info for less money.

----------


## RockEnds

> I've been interested in doing this type of test. But I could never justify the spending the money. I know one day I'll do it because my curiosity on this topic willforce me to. Also, the longer I wait, the better technology will be thus, giving me more info for less money.


23andme, FTDNA, and ancestry.com are all $99 right now.  Ancestry has good trees, of course, but I've heard their dna tools are sub par.  I haven't tested there, so I'm taking the word of others.  It's fun.  I found a 2nd cousin once removed on both my mother's side and my dad's side recently.  The family connections are fun, and the extra info is really, really helpful if you're even remotely into genealogy.

----------


## Acala

> I'm really curious about this.  Is 23andMe a good company?  How long does it take?


My friend used them and was happy with the results.  I think it took about a month.

----------


## Acala

> Do you get the STRs as well as the SNPs with geno?


I don't know.

----------


## RockEnds

> I don't know.


Well, for your Y chromosome results, do you get a whole bunch of numbers (something like 13-23-14-11-11-14-12-12-12-etc)?  For instance, my son tested 37 markers at FTNDA.  That gave him STR results--just numbers.  Then he tested at 23andme which gave him SNP results.  His last mutation was M167.  I don't want to test for SNPs at FTDNA because I have those results, and the test there isn't cheap.  I'm cheap.  Nobody here is made of money.  I think the genographic project tests both, but I'm discussing it with a guy in France, and I'm not entire clear on the answer.

----------


## Acala

> Well, for your Y chromosome results, do you get a whole bunch of numbers (something like 13-23-14-11-11-14-12-12-12-etc)?  For instance, my son tested 37 markers at FTNDA.  That gave him STR results--just numbers.  Then he tested at 23andme which gave him SNP results.  His last mutation was M167.  I don't want to test for SNPs at FTDNA because I have those results, and the test there isn't cheap.  I'm cheap.  Nobody here is made of money.  I think the genographic project tests both, but I'm discussing it with a guy in France, and I'm not entire clear on the answer.


I didn't look at individual markers.  I looked only at the digested results and the analysis.

----------


## RockEnds

> I didn't look at individual markers.  I looked only at the digested results and the analysis.


Okay, thanks.  

FWIW, since I posted that last question, I had someone share info and found a 4th cousin once removed for my boys.  I just think that is so cool.    I mean, wow.  It never gets old.

----------


## liberty2897

related news:
http://news.sciencemag.org/biology/2...cs-competition

----------


## eduardo89

> I didn't look at individual markers.  I looked only at the digested results and the analysis.


The individual markers mean absolutely nothing to me, they might as well send me results in Cantonese lol

----------


## RockEnds

> The individual markers mean absolutely nothing to me, they might as well send me results in Cantonese lol


The markers just tell you if you descend from a particular line.  If your surname was Smith, or Jones, or something equally common, the markers simply help identify a particular line of Smith or Jones.  Without the markers, that could be an impossible task.  It's done like this:

http://www.familytreedna.com/public/...ction=yresults

In the case of my boys, we know their great-grandfather was born with a different surname than the one he used in adulthood.  We know he was not listed as a child of the man whose surname he adopted.  We do not know if the surname he used in his earliest records was the surname of his natural father.  We don't know if he was the natural child of his foster father's wife, if he came from an orphanage, or if he was taken in by this family upon the death of his parents.  Pretty much all we have to go on are these markers.  No surname.  No paper trail.  Just markers.

----------


## specsaregood

./

----------


## Mach

> I got mine and DW done via 23andme for solstice presents.   Says I have 4% Neanderthal which is more than 92% of other people tested by their service.
> But besides that some of it was somewhat unexpected, a lot more british isle/irish than I expected and less german.
> 
> 
> DW's is pretty similar.  Neither of us tested positive for any of the nasty genetic stuff.


Same here, supposedly had more German/Prussian than they are saying, just remember, this is not an overview of your entire DNA strand, these are minute blips, comparably speaking. It costs thousands, last I checked, to get a full DNA readout.

There are people that have been over at 23 from the beginning and have had changes made to their ancestry, we are still in the beginning stages.

European 99.8%
Northwestern European 97.4%
British & Irish 38.8%
French & German 25.9%
Scandinavian 4.3%
Eastern European 1.0%
Southern European 0.7%

A famous family line (that didn't pass anything down).... https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wigbolt_Ripperda

I come in just under 4% for Neanderthal.... that's not what she says.

----------

